# Introverts that like team activities?



## coconut sharks (Apr 26, 2015)

I'm unsure about my type but I would consider myself socially introverted (shy, hard to get to know etc.) but I actually enjoy group activities unless it's sports. I also don't like introductions and talking about myself unless I feel comfortable enough.
Group projects are more fun for me. I can barely finish anything on my own, I either give up or procrastinate.


----------



## Groovy (Jan 4, 2015)

If the team activity is sport then count me in because I'm competitive as hell and I want to win. )


----------



## TTIOTBSAL (May 26, 2014)

I'm not not attracted to most group activities. And whatever, prefer to work/think about things by myself first. I can take my time, and I'm slow to process emotions and people things. And I'm often bored, because the topics are "now to solve", not "a whole thing plan". And I feel alone. 

However, being with people in groups is a positive thing. Learning a lot, communication with others, and day to day thing are good to implement the greater goal. Most of them are so. And I can bring something else. And I get that lots of people just do what they can. Even though they're messy and sometimes dumb. Ultimate goal: diversity for both new ideas and preservation, of us. Best thing, working with one partner who is intellectual although my opposite thinking, challenging and usually it works well.


----------



## throughtheroses (May 25, 2016)

Nope. I get out of team activities as fast as I can.


----------



## RollingPenguin (Jun 28, 2016)

I voted yes, but I'd say it often depends on the team.

If we are talking about sports I indeed like team-play (I like almost any kind of sport, but I'm really competitive in games, so playing with others is the best, for me)

If we are talking about work to be done in groups.. that may be a little different. I like work in groups when I'm in new places, with new people that mostly don't know each other, because I have a chance to know someone new.
I also like group activities if it's with people I like.
But I don't like being in a group if it is composed of people I know _and_ don't like or if I know they don't work, or, again, if they know each other because in that case I'm obviously cut out of the group.


----------



## UraniaIsis (Nov 26, 2014)

My most "favorite" team activity is hide-and-seek. I hide, others seek me out. :laughing:


----------



## bigstupidgrin (Sep 26, 2014)

I usually like team activities, it depends on the members of the team. Overly cynical/negative teammates kill the experience. Non-contributors and closed minded people kill the experience too.


----------



## Eset (Jun 7, 2016)

I only like team activities if I get to be the leader or lead contributor.


----------



## Terator (Jun 22, 2016)

Ι do like social activities.. Although I prefer working with other introverts of the same capabilities as this creates a sense of equality amongst the team's members for me.


----------



## heavydirtysoul (Jan 13, 2012)

ISXP. I absolutely hate team activities.


----------



## pertracto (Sep 4, 2015)

I'm not a very introverted introvert so maybe that counts, but I can enjoy team activities especially when it comes to sports. I can also like it when it's a work project, but it depends on the context of it. And in general I actually appreciate talking to (certain) people.

But it will still leave me tired after spending time with too many people.


----------



## Headdesk (Jun 13, 2016)

Depends on what it is. I love video games with friends or playing co-op with others and helping people out.

I hated group learning in school. No time to focus on thinking or making sure I understood what we were doing, first, because I'd often have to be talking to them, reading, working on an assignment, and listening to the instructor's impromptu lecture all at once. 

I liked group assignments best when we could sit down, set expectations, divide up the work, and meet again later to check in.


----------

